# How I deal with BBA - no chemicals



## George Farmer (28 Oct 2017)




----------



## Chubbs (28 Oct 2017)

Thanks George. Always good to see natural methods rather than chemical.


----------



## subterranean (5 Nov 2017)

I'd not thought of using a wire brush before - thanks for sharing.


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (5 Nov 2017)

I tend to agree George, there's a lot of discussion about BBA and it's causes but even in a healthy tank with ferts and co2 in order BBA will raise its head if you neglect maintenance. Soon as I see it I use that as an indicator to clean my filter and do an extra WC.


----------



## Max_P (5 Nov 2017)

Great video, thanks for sharing


----------

